# i jerry ni, pamisali nopang p. jim dtang inst.na.atin kasing



## lonniea

I jerry ni, pamisali nopang p. jim dtang inst.na.atin kasing sasali. txtbck

Hi guys,
This second message I received. What does it say? It sounds important.


----------



## rempress

This is Jerry, is Jim still selling his inst.? Somebody is interested to buy. Text back.

Though I am not sure what "inst." is but I suspect it's instrument.


----------



## lonniea

thank you very much


----------

